# Squonk bottles. How long do they last?



## Raindance (20/5/18)

Hi all,

Just a question, how long do squonk bottles last? Or how long are they supposed to last? Seems the one I have used since January has given up the ghost today. Are there differences between the longevity of different types? Probably but what are they, which are best?

Something I never gave any though until now.

Regards and thanks


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/5/18)

In my experience plastic bottles like reos just carry on going

The silicone bottles that come nowadays I would say probably around 4 months before I start getting a strange taste and juices don’t taste the same anymore

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (20/5/18)

Reo bottles last at least 4 years.. and counting

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Carnival (20/5/18)

When I was squonking I started noticing nail marks in the bottle soon after getting my squonk mod.. which annoyed me immensely.  So for me unless I keep my nails super short I don’t think they’ll last very long lol. #chickvapingproblems

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb (20/5/18)

Carnival said:


> When I was squonking I started noticing nail marks in the bottle soon after getting my squonk mod.. which annoyed me immensely.  So for me unless I keep my nails super short I don’t think they’ll last very long lol. #chickvapingproblems


Which Squonk? Was it the Pico Squeeze?


----------



## Carnival (20/5/18)

craigb said:


> Which Squonk? Was it the Pico Squeeze?



It was the Luxotic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (20/5/18)

craigb said:


> Which Squonk? Was it the Pico Squeeze?


Nope, Coppervape. 10ml original bottle. Got a couple of replacements, one of which I have just put in. Seems softer than the original. The old one, after close inspection, has a cut on the edge of the base and is completely deformed after five months daily use. Must be honest, it did not have an easy life.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (20/5/18)

I used to pinch the Pico Squeeze bottle on the base to pull it out, which created a tiny hole just big enough for juice to slowly leak out.

The bottle that came with the pulse, and the one I bought from vape king are going strong, I'm mostly paranoid of flavor stain.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DoubleD (20/5/18)

Same here as @Alex My Reo bottles are still perfect after 4yrs of use and I still bought like 20 extra bottles  Good game, well played Reosmods

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (20/5/18)

Another Reonaut checking in with the harder plastic Reosmods bottles. 

4 years and counting. To be fair though I do have several bottles which I rotate with flavour changes. But some of them I've used a very long time with the same flavour and no problems that I can see.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## zadiac (20/5/18)

The authentic bottles of the Driptech TS are very low quality IMO. They last about a month from constant squonking and develop little tears. I found the same bottles at AlieExpress and ordered 10 because paying R130 for an authentic crap quality bottle is not my thing. I ordered one bottle locally (was expecting 4) and paid R131 for it. Never again.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5pc...311.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7fc74c4dqWoMEg

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (20/5/18)

My pico Squeeze bottle is starting to feel very soft after a month of hard squonking. Still got the spare one in the box but will have to look into what other bottles can be used.


----------



## Raindance (20/5/18)

I see many Reonauts stating the same. The CV bottle is made from similar material but fits snugly in the mod's "Juice Tube". Maybe fitting snug like this places strain on the material for it is not able to deform "naturally" when being squeezed.

Thanks for the comments.

Regards


zadiac said:


> The authentic bottles of the Driptech TS are very low quality IMO. They last about a month from constant squonking and develop little tears. I found the same bottles at AlieExpress and ordered 10 because paying R130 for an authentic crap quality bottle is not my thing. I ordered one bottle locally (was expecting 4) and paid R131 for it. Never again.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5pc...311.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7fc74c4dqWoMEg



Thanks for the pointer. Seems they have the exact bottle used in the Coppervape mech squonk as well. And inexpensive too!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Pc...b15b3d7&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0
Here is a pic of the bottle that gave in today. See how deformed it is and the hole is front and centre on the bottom rim of the bottle.


I have spares but if they only last five months I will need quite a number more.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/5/18)

zadiac said:


> The authentic bottles of the Driptech TS are very low quality IMO. They last about a month from constant squonking and develop little tears. I found the same bottles at AlieExpress and ordered 10 because paying R130 for an authentic crap quality bottle is not my thing. I ordered one bottle locally (was expecting 4) and paid R131 for it. Never again.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5pc...311.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7fc74c4dqWoMEg



Just a heads-up to anyone who wanted to buy these bottles. I received mine and they are too big. They're advertised on the site as 10ml, but I tested and they are in fact, 15ml. So beware.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## picautomaton (29/5/18)

The Therion bottle, while I've had it since September last year and is not damaged the crap design causes it to leak around the steel collar when squonking. I need to find a replacement that does not have the stupid rotating collar to allow top fill  
Wow REO bottle's going strong after 4 years, I'm impressed

Reactions: Like 2


----------

